# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Anyone used these tyres? DWT MOAPA

## Boar Freak

Have to replace rear tyres on SBS looking at these for steep muddy terrain.
Anyone already using these?

https://www.trademe.co.nz/motors/mot...1995146679.htm

----------


## bigbear

@Boar Freak I run swamp fox on my work honda 500 sxs. the chunky ones real good tyre highly recommend them. EX in the mud on steep hill country. Lasting alright considering i do drive on gravel and the seal every day. i will put up a pic later on if you want

----------


## Boar Freak

> @Boar Freak I run swamp fox on my work honda 500 sxs. the chunky ones real good tyre highly recommend them. EX in the mud on steep hill country. Lasting alright considering i do drive on gravel and the seal every day. i will put up a pic later on if you want


Yes please @bigbear , I got a pioneer 500 too. Old maxis doesn't have much grip left.

----------


## bigbear

i will post a pic late tonight or morning smoko, just running late for tea.

----------


## bigbear

@Boar Freak ATV Tyres - Motozone NZ&#39;s Motorcycle Superstore | Motozone NZ
was finding i was getting stuck a fair bit before putting these on.  Middle of winter i will drop the pressure to around 4psi (ever time it has a service they pump them back up to 15psi) new design so you dont get the drone noise or the jutter bar feeling. find them good on the 500 especially how they pick up the front wheel a little bit and you lose traction. boss has the standard swamp fox on his 700 they are ok but more of a quad tyre. Pretty sure we didn't pay that much for them. done one winter and a summer and should get me through this winter.

----------

